# Cape May / Wildwood



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Well I'll be around Cape May in less then two weeks... how is the fishing and what's biting?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*haven't been out.....*

Due to my shoulder injury but from what I have heard they are catching flatties out at the artificial reef, croakers and blues and a few weak fish have been caught.


----------

